# Elderly villagers for a retirement island?



## sarosephie (Jun 12, 2020)

How many of them are there?
I was watching a streamer yesterday saying how he'd like to make a 'retirement' type island.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 12, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> How many of them are there?
> I was watching a streamer yesterday saying how he'd like to make a 'retirement' type island.


That's a pretty neat idea. The only one I can think of at the top of my head is Dobie, the cranky wolf.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 12, 2020)

Nan & Gaston!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 12, 2020)

the crankies should be renamed to boomers because that's basically what they are.

for others though, maybe snooties? and I don't think jocks would fit that well with the retirement aesthetic LOL


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 12, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> the crankies should be renamed to boomers because that's basically what they are.
> 
> for others though, maybe snooties? and I don't think jocks would fit that well with the retirement aesthetic LOL


I hope Boomer's invited then xD


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2020)

Dobie, Gonzo, Walt and Billy all look like older villagers to me.
I can't think of any others currently though, so I'm not sure how many there are.


----------



## Fye (Jun 12, 2020)

I think one jock would work alright, I've seen plenty of elderly folk in my area that look way more fit than myself or my classmates! I'd suggest rory, he gives me energetic old man vibes for some reason. And there are a few smugs that would work too - Klaus off the top of my head


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 12, 2020)

i've never had elise so i can't vouch for her personality but she's always given me cool old lady vibes


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 12, 2020)

Ankha is as old as ancient Egypt.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 12, 2020)

I’d say Apollo and Fang are always complaining about how bold them are so... maybe they might be a good fit!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 12, 2020)

Elise, Dobie, Boomer, Billy, Velma
Soleil is like the rich old lady that never lost her touch

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Bud is the old guy that never lost his youth. Lionel and Leopold.


----------



## Loreley (Jun 12, 2020)

Billy, Dobie, Elise, Walt and Wart Jr. are some I can think of. Also Queenie, since she looks like she's already lost some feathers to me.

I think some of the koala villagers can also look elderly if you give them the right accessories or clothes. Like Melba or Gonzo for example.


----------



## Fye (Jun 12, 2020)

The crankies are always a good bet since they have the old dialogue and a lot of the eagles, lions, and bears could pass for elderly. Here are a few more I thought of:

Lazy: Barold or Benjamin
Snooty: Tasha or Blanche
Normal: coco or stella (i can see either of them being sweet old ladies)
Peppy: Pippy
Smug: Lionel
Cranky: Walt, grizzly, avery


----------



## ellienoise (Jun 12, 2020)

GONZO! please look at his cute, cute grampa face! I am still suuper upset I had to void him bc nobody would claim him


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 12, 2020)

Cyrano deserves a spot too! He's always telling me how he's unsure he's able to talk to people right. He'd be among his boomer kin on a retirement island


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 12, 2020)

Admiral! a crancky elderly bird lol


----------



## Fendi (Jun 12, 2020)

I would recommend Ozzie. He just has that "grandpa" look to him, I'm not exactly sure how to describe it. But I feel like he would fit right in.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 12, 2020)

With the right clothes and bifocal glasses you can make a gramps out of almost anyone.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 12, 2020)

I would definitely say Lionel and Bitty. I’ve had both of them on my island and they practically scream “older villager”. Lionel has a white mane and thick white moustache, and talks like he’s straight out of the 18th century. Bitty, on the other hand, calls everyone “my dear” and generally acted like a young-at-heart grandma.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2020)

All crankies would work but Dobie definitely looks old. I consider my snooty Freya as one of the oldies. Snooties and Crankies seem the oldest to me from their dialogue. I'd also think Graham for the smug and Clay for the lazy would work!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 12, 2020)

Also for snooties: Monique or Tiffany


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 12, 2020)

Lol this is such a cute idea! Gotta have Dobie for sure and other crankies probably like Wart Jr


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 12, 2020)

I'd add Del, since he's a decommissioned battleship!


----------



## Soigne (Jun 12, 2020)

monique for sure


----------



## lulu9956 (Jun 12, 2020)

Dobie, Harry, Gaston, Hans, Avery, Barold, Beardo, Gonzo, Boomer, Fang, Walt, Lionel, Rolf, maybe Vivian?

My top from that list are probably Dobie, Avery, Lionel, Rolf, & Gaston 

A lot of them are cranky which seems to make sense haha


----------



## marea (Jun 12, 2020)

Billy the jock goat could pass as an elder, me thinks.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm here to support Billy as a jock on this island. He's like that military vet who's a little whack in the head but still performs amazing athletic feats in his golden years. I love him


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 12, 2020)

Cashmere is an underrated one who seems like a little grandma to me if you don’t mind her design! I think she likes to knit as well based on her RV


----------



## rezberri (Jun 12, 2020)

i think snooties and crankies r the most obvious elderly-seeming personality types, but i implore u to seek out uchi/sisterly/big-sister villagers & normal villagers. they seem like the cool, hip grandmas.


----------



## ceribells (Jun 12, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i think snooties and crankies r the most obvious elderly-seeming personality types, but i implore u to seek out uchi/sisterly/big-sister villagers & normal villagers. they seem like the cool, hip grandmas.


I could see Muffy being an old victorian lady, in this context.


----------



## carackobama (Jun 12, 2020)

Blanche has always given an elegant older lady vibe!


----------



## Gunner (Jun 12, 2020)

Tucker must be pretty old considering his species can be found in fossil form


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 12, 2020)

Willow. She seems kind of older to me


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 12, 2020)

My two favorite villagers seem like old men. Apollo has this old war vet attitude to him, especially if you give him the flight jacket. Grizzly has changed over the years but it seems he's now this old fisherman bear which fits great with retirement!


----------



## cicely (Jun 12, 2020)

I thought it would be fun to imagine a mostly personality-balanced island of older looking villagers, so here's my picks:
































Every personality but uchi! It was hard to pick a normal and peppy, but they kind of fit. They'd look best in glasses. Of course, a true retirement village would be all crankies and snooties.


----------



## marshallows (Jun 12, 2020)

i read this thread title and the one and only dobie immediately popped up in my head. please he's a precious grandpa


----------



## Minimasher (Jun 12, 2020)

That seems like a really nice idea! If I were to have a retirement island, I think my villagers would include:
- Dobie
- Billy
- Jambette
- Rhonda
- Benjamin
- Muffy
- Alli
- Claudia
- Leopold
- Monty


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 12, 2020)

Cranky and Snooty villagers are the oldest.  In ACNL I found out snooty villagers are the oldest.
Yuka told Limberg that she was older.  Not sure if it's the same in ACNH.


----------



## petrichr (Jun 12, 2020)

Alicia said:


> Dobie, Gonzo, Walt and Billy all look like older villagers to me.
> I can't think of any others currently though, so I'm not sure how many there are.


Definitely agree. Most crankies or snooties have dialogue that makes them seem older and could fit.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

dobie dobie dobie dobie dobie dobie
billy billy billy billy billy billy
they look so old and ancient


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 12, 2020)

Since there are already so many great suggestions for "elderly" villagers, I think having Raddle around as their Doctor/Caretaker, would create a more realistic theme.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 12, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Nan & Gaston!


Oh my gosh Nan is elderly??? I never realized! Or is this mainly hypothetical


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 12, 2020)

The islanders I may recommend (up to ten):

• _Cranky:_ Harry, Walt
• _Snooty:_ Elise, Velma
• _Lazy:_ Boomer
• _Normal:_ Nan
• _Jock:_ Biff
• _Peppy:_ Flora
• _Smug:_ Lionel
• _Uchi:_ Shari


----------



## John Wick (Jun 12, 2020)

I read years ago about villager ages and Wolfgang was in his twenties.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 13, 2020)

There aren't that many that seem readily apparent, but there are a few.

*Cranky
Dobie:* Definitely the most elderly-looking villager. He'd be a perfect fit for the island, I think.

*Jock
Billy:* Another of the obvious ones, he definitely has that old man look.

*Peppy
Audie:* Not immediately obvious from her actual character model, but I think she would fit extremely well because, rumor has it that she's named after an 88-year old woman named Audrey Buchanan who logged nearly 4000 hours into Animal Crossing New Leaf.


*Smug
Lionel:* His mane is all white, and with his military uniform he gives the impression of a retired general or something.

There are two additional ones, but a bit more shaky.

*Beardo:* This one's a bit of a stretch, but his facial hair and balding hairstyle give him a mature look. This also extends to his house's interior design.

*Chops:* Same sort of reason as Beardo, both in terms of character design and his house's interior design.


*Snooty
Cashmere:* I just look at her and get grandmother vibes.
*Claudia:* Maybe it's just me, but her design give the impression of an older woman too.

*------*

There are some that I think _could_ fit, but don't really give off the elderly vibe outright. Mostly, they're just references to other time periods, but some of them just didn't scream elderly like the ones listed above.

*Cranky*
Not a whole lot to say, they just sort of look like they could potentially fit the part by looking more mature.

*Gaston 
Limberg
Monty
Walt 

Lazy*
Lazy honestly isn't the best personality for this. Not only do not many of the designs jump out at me as looking particularly elderly, but their dialogue doesn't seem like it would fit the part too well. But, regardless, the ones I came up with are...

*Lucky:* I mean, he's more or less a mummy, which tend (though not always) to be fairly old. Maybe an out of left field choice, but I could see it.

*Clay:* Another stretch, but considering he's based on a Dogū, and those were crafted so long ago, he sort of fits if we follow the same criteria as I just provided for Lucky.


*Normal
Coco:* Since she's based on a Haniwa funerary doll, which is the same inspiration as the gyroids. They were used between the 3rd and 6th centuries, so that was a long while ago as well.


*Snooty
Ankha:* Ancient Egyptian-inspired character, seems like she'd be a good fit if one follows the same criteria.


*------*

That's about it. Despite Sisterly villagers supposedly being meant to represent "older sisters", none of them really fit any of my metrics.

Oh, one last thing, I really like Xeleron's suggestion of having Raddle there as a caretaker.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe the best sisterly villager on a retirement island is Phoebe. She's meant to be a phoenix who live for years and years before they die and are reborn, so I think she would be a good fit.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Jun 13, 2020)

Ankha! She's over 1000 years old!  But really, a retirement island would probably be mostly snooties and crankies. Crankies are kind of already old men, and snooties are just the most "mature" personality for the girls. Normals might also work, as my girlfriend put it, they're kinda like facebook moms.


----------



## NyattaSama (Jun 13, 2020)

No one's suggesting Kabuki? He's like a grumpy old Japanese grandpa that just needs to enjoy his retirement peacefully in the corner of the island lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 13, 2020)

Definitely Violet!!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 13, 2020)

I feel like Rasher would fit in as the heckling grandpa who loves heckling everybody and everybody is like 'ohhh my god he's at it again...." and only like 3 people can really give it back to him.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 13, 2020)

Greta. She looks like a grandma...


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

idk why but portia kinda gives me elderly vibes ;u;


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

This is the theme of one of my future poll   
So maybe the future votes of the users will help you answer your question


----------



## Opal (Jun 13, 2020)

Admiral!


----------



## courtky (Jun 13, 2020)

No one named these two (I don't think) but Peewee and Judy are definitely old people lmao


----------



## Misha (Jun 13, 2020)

Chevre always reminds me of my grandmother somehow


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 13, 2020)

the only one i can think of off the too of my head is dobie, but a lot of cranky/snooty villagers have the same mature vibe i’m sure!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 13, 2020)

how about:
Angus (grey hair)
Barold
Coach
Dobie
Gonzo
Hans
Lionel
Olaf 
Raymond
Rodeo

All of these have either white hair or some sort of feature that makes them look older than the rest of the other villagers.


----------



## Bugs (Jun 13, 2020)

For lazy I'd say Boomer is a pretty good pick, as he's a WWI/II era pilot

Also his name is literally Boomer


----------



## dahlialia (Jun 13, 2020)

cicely said:


> Every personality but uchi!


Phoebe or Plucky maybe for uchi?  Phoebe is a phoenix so she is timeless, and Plucky looks like a "mother hen" type for sure.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 13, 2020)

Dobie/Gaston/Croque: Cranky
Naomi/Velma/Alli/Cashmere/Elise/Greta: Snooty
Chops/Beardo/Hippeux/Lionel: Smug
Billy/Cobb/Cousteau/Moose: Jock
Bubbles/Pippy/Anicotti: Normal
Bettina/Norma/Daisy/Jambette/Peaches/Skye: Peppy
Boomer/Derwin/Lucky: Lazy
Charlise/Paula: Uchi

These are my picks. Not all look super ancient I guess, but many of the designs I included look like they'd be "older" to me.
I think the most obvious choice is Dobie since he's the only official grandpa.
If Sven made a comeback to New Horizons, he'd also be a great elderly Lazy goat.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 13, 2020)

What about Jambette? I think she gives off grandma vibes. Also even though most of the normal villagers may not look elderly, I think their dialogue and way of speaking is very old-fashioned and polite, and they talk about books and tea and the like. I actually think that behind crankies, and along with snooties, they‘re one of the personalities that remind me the most of elders.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jun 13, 2020)

Pashmina butch billy and Dobie


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 13, 2020)

Any of the crankies, personality wise, would make for a good island because of their dialogue. They all seem to be a bit older to me.

Maybe Nan too? Since her name could be short for 'Nana'.


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 14, 2020)

Omg, I didn't realize that this post would be so popular!


----------



## Spunki (Jun 14, 2020)

Pretty much all the Crankies. Hamphrey also looks like a good, older looking villager.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 14, 2020)

I mean Dobie would take the leading role for sure


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 15, 2020)

first that came to mind was dobie lol


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 18, 2020)

This is such a cute concept !!


----------

